# FSD Beta waiting list withdrawn?



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

Has anyone had their request to be in the beta just canceled?

In the middle of running several errands over the weekend, I suddenly couldn't find my safety score on the most recent iOS build (16).
When I checked the car, it showed I hadn't asked to be in the beta. 
I don't remember tapping the request a second time to withdraw myself, so I can only guess it was a bug.
I tapped it again to get back into the beta waitlist, I was just over a week in, had a 98%, and was just under 400 miles of history, so I'm pissed to have to start over,

I'm at 97% now, so ill get there, but [email protected]#$%^&*()_


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I finally got the beta after waiting almost a year. My safety score was never above 90. Last I looked it was about 88. I just looked at the app and I could not see where it was anymore. I have not looked at the car today.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Before you complain, it actually sounds like you now have FSD.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Not sure what you are saying, I was asking if the safety score has gone away in the app. I could not find mine anymore once I got the beta.
are you saying that I have a final release of FSD and not the beta?

I thought it was still being used for insurance? Any real information you could provide would be appreciated


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I haven't seen a safety score in the app since maybe December, 2021?


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

Madmolecule said:


> Not sure what you are saying, I was asking if the safety score has gone away in the app. I could not find mine anymore once I got the beta.
> are you saying that I have a final release of FSD and not the beta?
> 
> I thought it was still being used for insurance? Any real information you could provide would be appreciated


I have gotten FSD Beta on my 2018 model 3 HW3. 2022.20.17. the app settings for it no longer show a safety score. this is the expected behavior.
On my wife's new X, running 2022.23.101.2, I had requested FSD Beta on the day we got it, (the 17th). My score was ~99 after 7 days of driving.
Suddenly on the afternoon of day 7, I no longer saw the safety score in the app, under the Model X settings, like I had before. I checked the Autopilot settings in the car, and low and behold, it said I hadn't requested access yet. My understanding was that you need above an 80 now, and at least 7 days of driving records which I had just achieved. And now that was all out the window and I was back to a score of 0 until I did additional driving, I'm back up to 97, which is fine, but the loss of a week when I really want the Beta on both vehicles to compare performance is aggrevating.

Did I clear up my question sufficiently?


----------

